
Why Is Gopher Still Relevant? - nodivbyzero
https://gopher.floodgap.com/gopher/gw?gopher://gopher.floodgap.com:70/0/gopher/relevance.txt
======
rain1
It's really not though.

maybe some of us want this to be true but we're kidding ourselves if we say
gopher is still relevant.

